# Looking for employment in logistics/shipping/supply chain in Dubai (from UK)



## willsmith6000 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good Evening,

I am hoping for a bit of advise or some guidance..

My wife and I currently live in London, UK and are looking to move to Dubai. We are both in our mid twenties and since visiting my father numerous time (he moved out to Dubai 7 years ago), have decided we too would like to emigrate.

I have 3yrs experience in global freight forwarding/logistics and have a solid background of the shipping industry. Unfortunately there are no opportunities to move with my current job so I have been contacting as many companies and recruitment agencies (including LinkedIn) as possible. Generally the response has been that employers are only interested in hiring people with my level of experience if they are already in the UAE... (which I can understand).

In hope of taking my job search to the next level, I have arranged a trip at the end of this month and am in the process of lining up interviews/meetings while I am in town. I know its a pretty tough market over there and the good thing is I am getting some interest, but it comes back round to the old 'its not what you know, its who you know'..

My wife is from a banking background (dealing and client services with Middle Eastern clients), also approx. 3yrs experience. From reading various forums, it looks like we will be best off if I find a job first and then I can sponsor her for a visa.. but we are both currently searching.

I am wondering if anyone who has been in a similar position can offer any words of advise or have any contacts, it would be massively appreciated.

Thanks, Will


----------



## Danny Ward (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello, 

One of the companies that i know about in Dubai is Capital Star Group. They are a very reputed company in shipping and logistics. You can check on there website and see if there is any vacancy over there.

Good luck


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Just be aware there is no such thing as emigrating to the UAE. You move here, your work sponsors you for a two-year visa and yes, of course, you can sponsor your family provided you meet the salary criteria and can show a tenancy contract.


----------

